# Single throttle plenum modification possibilities...



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have recently converted my RB26 to a single throttle RIPS intake plenum. This route seems to open up a number of possibilities when it comes to eliminating unusable components and adding useful performance modifications. So far I have eliminated all the factory idle control components, as the idle will be controlled through the stand alone. My next venture is to decide what can be done with the balance tube, as it is no longer necessary for the ITB's. I have considered the "GT head cooling mod", as it seems to be an effective cooling system upgrade, however I am having trouble getting detailed information on the different setup possibilities. I have also heard that you can eliminate the balance tube, and plug the holes. 

Can anyone elaborate on any of these options or know of any other tricks?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice pic mate!
Oh check this link out!
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/147312-gt-head-cooling-modification.html

Bob


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Ah..... You already saw it!

Bob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Umm yeah I still know the answers ...and Im still not telling you ...


----------



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you GTRglenn, there has to be someone here that knows as much as you? 

Aside from that. I have done a lot of searching, and I still can't find the details I am looking for to be confident enough the start drilling holes in the plenum base. One of my concerns is, where can I return the hose to from the header tank? I have seen most go to the upper rad tank, but I have heard that you can return it to the heater fitting near the thermostat housing. Also, I am curious if -6 hose will be effective, as opposed to -8. Thanks for the help


----------



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

These are a few examples that I found of different setups people have used. As you will see each one is different from the next, each one with a unique twist. If anyone can add any additional information, it would be a great help.

This setup appears to have eliminated the balance tube completely and all the holes have been plugged. Would this have any negative affect on a high powered street car?









This setups appears to have eliminated the balance tube and used a swirl pot type setup. 









This is a clever "GT Cooling" arrangement which routes the header tank return into a Y upper radiator hose









This, of course is the JUN car, which sends the return to an addition inlet on the upper radiator tank









This is a nice "GT cooling" setup with some additions. I am unsure of where the header tank returns to, and not absolutely sure what the tank is on the upper hose, but this person looks to know what they are doing.









This is another clean "GT cooling" setup. I would really like to know where the header tank returns to. I believe it may be returned the the heater fitting behind the thermostat housing, but I cannot be sure. Very nice









Yet another clean setup, however the picture does not show the full routing they chose. 









The one appears to have eliminated the balance tube as well, and plugged the holes. I am very curious about this?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Drag-r.


----------



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Rob, does that plenum look familiar? I am still trying figure out what I want to do with the plenum base. Currently, my attention is focused on how to return the the coolant out of the header tank. I really want to know if it is possible to return it to the hole for the heater, behind the thermostat housing. I would to keep everything as uncluttered as possible. 

Ian


----------



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

Another cool setup


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

i know it's not the best single turbo setup but it does me and it runs like a sweetie thanks to some cracking setup and mapping from MGT racing


----------

